# Ottawa M&G - 2009



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

Since it was mentioned - I'm being proactive about it.  

So, who's up for it?  

When/where?


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

Well, yee haw!  Count me in.

When?  When the damn weather warms up more, Mayish??

Where?  Hard to say.  It's usually good to keep it central but I'm sure a few people who've frequented many of the finer establishments in Ottawa will be here soon to make recommendations.  

I have a spare room if anyone needs a place to stay.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

I would love to ladies but I'm not even old enough to get into a bar let alone get myself to Ottawa lol maybe another time.


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2009)

May would be good. A lot of us still have sand in our cracks right now, but soon enough will be back home.

I'm certainly familiar with many of Ottawa's establishments. I'm not sure if 'finer' is a word I'd apply to most of them, but I'm sure something will be thought up.  D'Arcy MacGee's up on elgin and Sparks is pretty solid, and down in the market there's Patty Bolands if you want something a bit less crazy than the Heart and Crown on a weekend... Plenty of other places too of course, but those are a couple that leap immediately to mind. I think the last one was at D'Arcy's.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2009)

Tila Tequila!!!!

Cabin!!

No, really....


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Tila Tequila!!!!
> 
> Cabin!!
> 
> No, really....



Dance bars?

No.  Really.


----------



## Eric_911 (4 Mar 2009)

Yeah... no dance... really.

I'm tentatively "in" anyways.  

Ummm... perhaps one of the Local Hero's? Heart and Crown can get pretty retarded on weekends.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

May is good as long as I'm not gone to BMQ then.  

No heart and crown - I can't deal with the slow ass servers. 

also - I'm debating whether I should bring the husband or abandon him with the kids.  ;D


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

May is good for me!


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I would love to ladies but I'm not even old enough to get into a bar let alone get myself to Ottawa lol maybe another time.



Uh-oh, don't want to ask how old you are and violate your privacy, but I guess that means you can't be in our calender ... ? my bad ...


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, don't want to ask how old you are and violate your privacy, but I guess that means you can't be in our calender ... ? my bad ...



lol I'm only 18 I'll be 19 in july..


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> lol I'm only 18 I'll be 19 in july..



Oh, dear!  :-[


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

he can be in Army.ca - BARELY LEGAL  LMAO


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> he can be in Army.ca - BARELY LEGAL  LMAO



hahaha that works


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2009)

I think your M&G info is posted here





You're welcome  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

I would assume this is for the young'un...


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think your M&G info is posted here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leroi is putting herself on "Read-Only" for a couple of days ... :tsktsk:


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Mar 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> May would be good. A lot of us still have sand in our cracks right now, but soon enough will be back home.



Bastard! I miss the Ottawa M&G's, I remember a good one ending up in the Cameron's mess!

Ah well, 1 month down, 9-ish to go.

By the way Bri, kitslut to kitslut. I may have a line on some ranger plates. I get 'em, next time you'r in here, you can have my magpuls


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Mar 2009)

> I remember a good one ending up in the Cameron's mess!


Man I miss Thursday nights.  :'(

I'm interested. It just depends on when it is...


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

May Sometime.  The weekend is probaby best, no?


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I would assume this is for the young'un...


Of course! 


...unless you women intend to have a M&G.........with daycare, then bring him along. Previous meets have been held in bars though.


----------



## Eric_911 (5 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Previous meets have been held in bars though.



As should all future ones. No ankle biters!

Ok, lets leave him alone now...


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

Lol!  ok no kiddies


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

Hey, we had an underage participant at our Toronto/Burlington M&G.  He just didn't drink.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Mar 2009)

Or move it over the river to Gatineau so the 18 year olds can fully participate...


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Mar 2009)

Are you kidding??  A taxi from downtown will cost me $25.00.  Gatineau would just be outrageous!


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

I'll either be DD or I'll have hubby do the chauffeuring, so if anyone's coming from the east end - hit me up.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Mar 2009)

I know how much fun it would be biting everyone's ankles.....lol like Eric said who's not much older than myself, but I'm quite a long ways from Ottawa so I don't see myself getting there, on the other hand I will already be in basic, so sorry guy's I know you all want me there but I just can't make it.


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

oh well darn.   ;D


----------



## Eric_911 (5 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I know how much fun it would be biting everyone's ankles.....lol like Eric said who's not much older than myself.



I do wear big-boy pants though  . And I've been around the block before. 

Hehe... You're 18, you're gonna have to take what's dished out to you for a while... I've been in your shoes before, and I've sat at my share of head-tables during mess dinners. 

Wait till your future co-workers tell you the same old classic lines: "I have a son/daughter your age" or "I was on my basic back in '85... how old were you then?"

Have fun on basic!

Anyways... moving on.... [/hijack]

Sooooo... can we isolate some more criteria for the M&G other then just the month?

- Run of the mill bar / or pub / or restaurant?
- Outdoor patio for the smokers? (or not?)
- Music not so loud that a conversation is not possible?
- Cheap beer and food?
- Classy spot? (I'm partial to sleazy establishments and questionable joints. My kind of crowd. lol)


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Mar 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I think the last one was at D'Arcy's.



Man, that was a while ago. At least a year or two. I believe there was another one a bit after that, as well.
Last one I was at was in Kingston. ...Wow, time just flies, does it not?


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2009)

I could be there.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

alrighty.. once we decide on a venue should I book a table or two?


----------



## leroi (6 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> alrighty.. once we decide on a venue should I book a table or two?



Probably two ... one for the dancers to "dance on" and one for "the viewers" to sit at  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

I like the way you think ;D

Now I just have to hope I'm still here for that - and I'll have Hubby chauffeur for me.  :cheers:


----------



## CorporalMajor (6 Mar 2009)

So I take it no Cabin.   :'(

OK, I actually like Patty Boland's and the Honest Lawyer, even though the latter always has some idiots getting into a fistfight every time I get there.   

Personally I am not shy to either sitting behind a table or dancing on top of one.  S'all good.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

Well... I'm taking suggestions.  

Then we can probably do a poll to vote on the venue.

How does 16 May work for everyone?


----------



## leroi (6 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Personally I am not shy to either sitting behind a table or dancing on top of one.  S'all good.



Depending on what I drink and how much I drink the same could be said for me!  ;D

All clear on May 16th :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2009)

16 May looks good for me so far.

Yes, a patio for smokers (sorry  :-\).
Music not too loud, have to be able to chat.
Classy?  Not necessary, we'll bring our own class.     Sleazy?  Not to the point of prostitutes plying their trade in the bathrooms.  

Lil_T, PM inbound.


----------



## Eric_911 (6 Mar 2009)

16th of May is good. Hopefully I'll still be in Ottawa then.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

Gotcha Moe  

I'll start looking around - keep your fingers crossed I don't leave for BMQ til end May/ early June.


----------



## Loachman (6 Mar 2009)

That knocks me out.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> That knocks me out.



well boo to that!


----------



## Loachman (6 Mar 2009)

It's my younger son's birthday that day.


----------



## Eric_911 (6 Mar 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's my younger son's birthday that day.



He can come too. We'll show him a good time  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

no ankle biters... remember.  

can everyone do the 15th - it's a Friday evening - it'd be nice to be as inclusive as possible.


----------



## leroi (6 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> no ankle biters... remember.
> 
> can everyone do the 15th - it's a Friday evening - it'd be nice to be as inclusive as possible.



That's do-able for me and besides I owe Loachman a pint so hopefully he'll be able to make it too.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Mar 2009)

ok... so now we just have to figure out _where_ we're putting this on.


----------



## Loachman (7 Mar 2009)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> He can come too. We'll show him a good time



He's turning twelve. This is not going to be high on his list of things to do on his birthday. It's too much of a hike for me to do both, so, barring something unusual, I'm not going to be there.


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> That's do-able for me and besides I owe Loachman a pint so hopefully he'll be able to make it too.



I owe him a couple too; he looked after me awesomely during my September trip to CFSAL.


----------



## Lil_T (7 Mar 2009)

aww you're in Borden LM?  well - we'll miss you guy.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (8 Mar 2009)

Count me in, but im coming in from SW ontario so if a room is still available that would be awesome!


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

I'm sure we can figure something out for you...


----------



## brihard (8 Mar 2009)

How about The Lieutenant's Pump down on Elgin? The music's not too loud, no live band to try to make ourselves heard over, it's out of the normal party area, the food and drinks are good, and it's got a patio? I'm quite a fan of the place myself. It's only a ten or fifteen minute walk from NDHQ, for reference, and accessible by several buses.

So long as I've not shipped off for the summer by that point I'm definitely in.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

I've been to The Lieutenant's Pump for supper.  Pretty good food there, too.  Nice atmosphere.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> ....if a room is still available that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> > *I'm sure we can figure something out for you...*



I'm sure we can find you a nice bench  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure we can find you a nice bench  ;D



Yeah, it'll be May, so it won't be that cold, either.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, it'll be May, so it won't be that cold, either.  ;D



Tulip beds will be available.    >


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tulip beds will be available.    >



 :rofl:

There you go, nice and comfy and you'll smell good, too!


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tulip beds will be available.    >



Gawd - visuals


----------



## tango22a (8 Mar 2009)

May be in area around then....it's possible.

tango22a

P.S.: If my babbling doesn't put you all to sleep.


----------



## Eric_911 (8 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gawd - visuals



Hmm... or maybe some of this? ~shudder....~


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

... I liked the movie Hair... though admittedly just for the soundtrack.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2009)

I enjoyed the deep social commentary on the stigmatizing assumptions of alternate, non-conforming lifestyles...


.....and the dancing horses. 

Oohh...I hope there'll be dancing horses at the M&G.   :nod:


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

dancing horses??  well there's something you don't see everyday in downtown Ottawa... dancing Ho's yes, dancing Horses, not so much.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (8 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure we can find you a nice bench  ;D



Only if you share the bench with me sugar pie


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

should we leave you two gentlemen alone??  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Only if you share the bench with me sugar pie


I'm sorry, but _you_ were the one seeking accommodations. 

Unlike you, apparently, I have friends; no park benches required.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I have a spare room if anyone needs a place to stay.



Amendment:  I have a spare room if anyone *I know* needs a place to stay.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but _you_ were the one seeking accommodations.
> 
> Unlike you, apparently, I have friends; no park benches required.



JM, Scotch :dileas: and beer!  :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2009)

Gee _G2G_....you'll be there too?   :nod:


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> JM, Scotch :dileas: and beer!  :cheers:



Damn. JM, you, scotch, beer and a highland dancer!!??

I am _soooo_ freakin' jealous. Send pic of ankles!  >

Come on careers --- just one 'lil posting to Ontario is all I'm asking for.  :'(


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

uh oh... are you getting approached by randoms there Moe??


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Mar 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> JM, Scotch :dileas: and beer!  :cheers:



Name Chivas and Keith's and I'll run butt nekkid to Ottawa for this one.

Oddball


----------



## derael (8 Mar 2009)

I may be up for this depending on my acceptance to OttawaU


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Gee _G2G_....you'll be there too?   :nod:



Making an effort, JM, I think there's enough separation between the M&G and my anniversary (two days) that I might be able to pull it off...otherwise, I'll have to catch up with you in your step-up.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2009)

Well, hope springs eternal...  
  
I was supposed to be up in Pet, but the tribal elders decided that the gig would be run out of Ottawa....so I'm going to be in town for a good chunk of May now.
 ;D 
...I suspect we'll cross paths somehow.   :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...I suspect we'll cross paths somehow.   :cheers:



You should be a clairvoyant!


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You should be a clairvoyant!


Only if it pays more than whatever the hell it is I am now*  



-------------
* Increasingly, I have found myself saying "no kissing, don't mess the hair, time is money darling"


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

Poll added.

16 May 09

What's a good time for the M&G?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (9 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but _you_ were the one seeking accommodations.
> 
> Unlike you, apparently, I have friends; no park benches required.



Oh I think Ive got myself covered without having to go to the bench, I was just trying to throw you a bone  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> What's a good time for the M&G?



Usually around 1830 or so.


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> * Increasingly, I have found myself saying "no kissing, don't mess the hair, time is money darling"



PER season for your subordinates is it JM?


-----------

I might be around for this one but only God and My bosses know for sure.... JM wanna ask for me LOL?


----------



## Loachman (9 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> aww you're in Borden LM?  well - we'll miss you guy.



Not right now, but I will be in a few weeks.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> PER season for your subordinates is it JM?


 Nahhh, just working the street-corners



> .... JM wanna ask for me LOL?


I was hoping to have you deployed....after you'd arranged for K to be there  >    [kidding  ;D ]


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Usually around 1830 or so.



ok good then.


----------



## brihard (9 Mar 2009)

We'll have to make sure to get plenty of photos showing just how much fun is being had, then mail them all to Des. One every two or three days for the duration of his tour.  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

Indeed, I'll be sure to bring my camera


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I was hoping to have you deployed....after you'd arranged for K to be there  >    [kidding  ;D ]



Hey who do you think wants to go...Me or her? ;D 

I already know what you're like thats why I want to be around!


----------



## UberCree (9 Mar 2009)

I'm in Ottawa all week (March 8 - 14th) if any of you locals are up for a pint.  I'll but the first round.


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Mar 2009)

I dislike the idea of drinking somewhere that has a rank in it's name...feels like I will get jacked and then possibly molested should I pass out...well more likely then usual anyway.


----------



## Lil_T (9 Mar 2009)

I checked the online menu and the only thing that appealed to me was the Bailey's dark chocolate cheesecake  :drool:


----------



## Lil_T (10 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but _you_ were the one seeking accommodations.
> 
> Unlike you, apparently, I have friends; no park benches required.




au contraire JM, he's got friends.


----------



## brihard (10 Mar 2009)

They do typical pub grub there, and it's not loud. There's a couple long tables at the back end of it that can be pushed together for a larger group, and it has a couple of rooms linked in series, so there's generally somewhere to sit a number of people.

Anyway, that's my recommendation.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Mar 2009)

I am not going to read 7 pages to find out, when and where is this thing going down?


----------



## Lil_T (10 Mar 2009)

16 May 1830 

location undecided - take the poll at the top of the page


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

well...   looks like Lieutenant's Pump is in the lead.  

Can't book anything for another couple weeks.  I'm closing the poll 21 March I'll book the winner 2 April.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm closing the poll *21 March * I'll book the winner *2 April*.



Figure you'll need a week and a half to look up the number in the phone book?  ???

Oh, that's ri-iiiight -- after your birthday (*ahem* Saturday)....you'll probably have to wait for the phone book with the large font
 >


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh, that's ri-iiiight -- after your birthday (*ahem* Saturday)....you'll probably have to wait for the phone book with the large font



Gee, JM, what size is the font in your phone book??  

Hey, Lil_T, you're a March baby, too?


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Gee, JM, what size is the font in your phone book??


No one I need to phone...besides the pizza place, and I can remember their number.   ;D


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2009)

Hoping to be able to make it to the meet, all depends on what's going on at work. Won't know if I'm free until closer to the date.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Figure you'll need a week and a half to look up the number in the phone book?  ???
> 
> Oh, that's ri-iiiight -- after your birthday (*ahem* Saturday)....you'll probably have to wait for the phone book with the large font
> >



Oh you're a freakin comedian there JM.     Yes, let's tease the girl with the birthday freakout.  Actually, since my memory is shot lately, thank you sleep deprivation, I'm just giving myself some leeway.

And I already have the number thank you very much!  

Moe, yeah, I'm a March baby.  Thanks  Happy early birthday to you too 


Hope you can make it MediPea


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Hoping to be able to make it to the meet, all depends on what's going on at work. Won't know if I'm free until closer to the date.



Pea, I really hope you make it!  It would be great to meet you!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Mar 2009)

The more ladies the merrier I say.. now I just have to find a "tasking" in Ottawa that weekend so I can save the gas money.


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

Count me in!
Oops, I mean "us"


----------



## Eric_911 (19 Mar 2009)

Didi, you making the 4-5 hour trek just to see us?


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

You betcha!  Long overdue.  Looking forward to meeting you Eric.  It will almost be like an end-of-tour reunion if you & Brihard & Limey11 are there...Loachman will you be back by then?


----------



## Loachman (19 Mar 2009)

Yes, but that's my youngest son's birthday so it's highly unlikely that I'll be there, unfortunately.


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

We'll miss you for sure  
I owe you a message.  Incoming.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Mar 2009)

D 9er Squared said:
			
		

> I owe you a message.



I believe that's spelled "massage"   >


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

He already got one of those   ;D


----------



## deedster (19 Mar 2009)

Just kidding, of course


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2009)

D 9er Squared said:
			
		

> He already got one of those   ;D



Not lately.

Now where's my message?


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2009)

Hmmm,

Maybe I can pull off a visit up to the NCVR for the time-period in question .... 

If so, I`ll be the chick in chaps.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

Oh Vern - you MUST join us!


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2009)

Where there is will ... one can MAKE a way. 

I shall attend.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

excellent    

I may drag the husband out with me - I think he'll need it.


----------



## Lil_T (21 Mar 2009)

Poll results:

Where should we have the M&G? 
Royal Oak Pub (downtown) 
 4 (25%) 
D'arcy McGees (Sparks) 
 5 (31.3%) 
New Edinburgh 
 0 (0%) 
Lieutenant's Pump 
 7 (43.8%) 
Total Members Voted: 16

Please take new poll!  Thanks


----------



## brihard (22 Mar 2009)

Awesome, a chance to finally meet the infamous Vern.  ;D

So long as I have that weekend free from wherever I end up this summer, I should be able to show up. I'll give Rice a good kick at some point and see if I can get his lazy hide out to this too. A meet & greet just isn't a meet & greet without a couple of Highlanders.


----------



## CorporalMajor (22 Mar 2009)

So I'm on MODS 1-5 and QL5 this summer and god knows like everything else in the CF the dates may change instantly.  Until then, I can probably make it.


----------



## tango22a (22 Mar 2009)

Have to be in Belle River on 4May. If finances hold out and I don't max-out the old Visa Card I COULD be there. As I have family in both Kingston and Ottawa I will not require accommodations. Will make a real effort to be there!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Journeyman (22 Mar 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Awesome, a chance to finally meet the infamous Vern.  ;D



Personally, I'd be a little scared to meet the "infamous Vern"   >


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

I just realized this is scheduled for the May long weekend.  Is there a chance we can push it forward or back by a week?  Personally, I prefer the weekend before as I am already staying in Ottawa that weekend.


----------



## tango22a (23 Mar 2009)

Possibly a re-think in dates might be necessary?

tango22a


----------



## Journeyman (23 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I just realized this is scheduled for the May long weekend.



Way to go, Lil_T    :


 ;D

(personally, the week _after_ works better than the week before....Moe, your hubby won't miss you two weekends out of three as long as you're home for the long weekend in the middle   )


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2009)

Damn,
Are you guys going to make me take leave to get my butt up to this?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> (personally, the week _after_ works better than the week before....Moe, your hubby won't miss you two weekends out of three as long as you're home for the long weekend in the middle   )



True.  I suggested putting both dates on a poll but whatever works for most people is fine by me!



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn,
> Are you guys going to make me take leave to get my butt up to this?



Darn tootin', Vern!


----------



## Journeyman (23 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> True.  I suggested putting both dates on a poll...



Or, people could just go by the last line in this link.   >


----------



## Lil_T (23 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Or, people could just go by the last line in this link.   >



We all know what you would do JM  ;D

new poll ... again


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2009)

23rd will work for me too.

That gives me just enough time to get home afterwards to mansit drooling, drugged up man-reverting-to-childhood guy after his surgery. Men = weak.


----------



## Loachman (24 Mar 2009)

Either new date ups my odds of attendance greatly. Whether one is better than the other I cannot say for a while yet.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Men = weak.



Them's wrestling words.

I'll bring the Mazola and plastic sheet.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That gives me just enough time to get home afterwards to mansit drooling, drugged up man-reverting-to-childhood guy after his surgery. Men = weak.



NO they're not.  It is all a conspiracy.


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Them's wrestling words.
> 
> I'll bring the Mazola and plastic sheet.



Knowing full well that mazola works best when unimpeded by hair ...

I'll bring the wax!! >


----------



## Journeyman (24 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd be a little scared to meet the "infamous Vern"   >





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Knowing full well that mazola works best when unimpeded by hair ...
> I'll bring the wax!! >



I tried to warn you all, but noooo    :-\


Edit: ps: 
- The 9th doesn't work for me because I have a biking event. 
- The 16th wasn't that good for a similar reason; I could have shown up late, but I'd have been wearing chaps & leathers.  
- The 23rd is open....._so far_; I've 'voted' accordinging.


----------



## Loachman (24 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Knowing full well that mazola works best when unimpeded by hair ...
> 
> I'll bring the wax!! >



The moustache is off limits.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll bring the wax!! >



You only wish I'd be there......... :nod:


----------



## armyvern (24 Mar 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The moustache is off limits.



No worries, I'm experienced with waxing the 'other bits' anyway; no worries about your little old moustacio!! 

8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I tried to warn you all, but noooo    :-\
> 
> 
> Edit: ps:
> ...



For a second there, I thought I read "bikini event".. WHEW!!!


----------



## Journeyman (26 Mar 2009)

waxing.....bikinis.....chaps & leathers.......somethings never change around here.



....thankfully  >


----------



## Pea (26 Mar 2009)

23rd should work for me as I am going to be running my first half marathon the next day in Ottawa. I'll confirm closer to the date though.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> 23rd should work for me as I am going to be running my first half marathon the next day in Ottawa. I'll confirm closer to the date though.



Won't that curtail your drinking somewhat?  :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Mar 2009)

Taper and carb loading.... ;D


----------



## tango22a (26 Mar 2009)

Hey Ladies and Gentlemen:

I lead a very sheltered life and all these shenanigans are making me doubt the wisdom of attending this
  M & G ! From here it sounds like a typical ARMY Smoker, and I don't know if this old man's body can take the stress.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

Don't worry, tango22a, we're pretty nice to the "distinguished" gents!!


----------



## armyvern (27 Mar 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> ... From here it sounds like a typical ARMY Smoker, and I don't know if this old man's body can take the stress.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> tango22a



Juding by your avtar, I'm thinking you're 110% OK with a typical ARMY smoker ... and quite familiar with how to ensure the aim of entertainment is fully maintained throughout.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Don't worry, tango22a, we're pretty nice to the "distinguished" gents!!






ohhh......I thought you'd said "_extinguished_"

"Not quite dead yet"


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Mar 2009)

Does that being nice bit extend to seniors as well as distinguished guests?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Does that being nice bit extend to seniors as well as distinguished guests?



That's what I meant by "distinguished".  Just trying to be PC.  

No, JM, you're not quite dead yet....... ;D


----------



## tango22a (27 Mar 2009)

Journeyman:
"Extinguished" is correct!! This thread brings back MANY memories of my foolishness in my salad days.
Bring on the M & G !!

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.: Thanks a lot Vern (Hope to see you there),

P.P.S.: You should remember the soldier's motto " Always maintain the aim!"


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

Oh, c'mon guys, you're only as old as you feel act.


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon guys, you're only as old as you feel act.



By that reasoning Moe, most men never age past 17


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> By that reasoning Moe, most men never age past 17



I was thinking 12, but close enough.  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> By that reasoning Moe, most men never age past 17





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I was thinking 12, but close enough.  ;D



..and yet women still wonder why husbands die before their wives,......it's because we WANT to.


----------



## tango22a (27 Mar 2009)

Good One Bruce! I find as I (quickly) grow older that looking back on a mis-spent youth ("you can make a man out of a boy, but you can't take the boy out of the man") is quite accurate in my case....but what the hell let'r rip!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and yet women still wonder why husbands die before their wives,......it's because we WANT to.



:rofl:

More lasagne for me then.


----------



## Loachman (27 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon guys, you're only as old as you feel act.



"A man is as young as the woman he feels." - Groucho Marx


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> More lasagne for me then.



Which leads us to reason number 2.........


----------



## Lil_T (27 Mar 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Which leads us to reason number 2.........



being fed to death?   >


----------



## brihard (31 Mar 2009)

My attendance is up in the air now for the 23rd... I'm in Meaford for the summer starting on the 19th, and I'm not sure if I'll be able to get back to Ottawa that weekend.

Subject to change.  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

If those BMQ rumours are true - I will definitely be there!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2009)

So, is this happening on 23 May, start time approx 1830-1900 at the Lieutenant's Pump?  Just want to verify.

I happened to be at the Heart & Crown in the Market this week and it's probably better having it at the Pump as there will be more parking available nearby.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Apr 2009)

That is correct!  I've already got my sitter booked too.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2009)

Lil_T, did you make the reservation at the pub?


----------



## Journeyman (4 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I've already got my sitter booked too.  Looking forward to it.



If your behaviour requires you to bring your own sitter....I think we're all looking forward to it   >


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If your behaviour requires you to bring your own sitter....I think we're all looking forward to it   >



I think the sitter is for you, JM.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Apr 2009)

Well, in _that_ case..... I'm flattered by Lil_T's pimping for me  >


----------



## Lil_T (4 Apr 2009)

:rofl:  you guys kill me.


booking the pub today!


----------



## Lil_T (6 Apr 2009)

booked the pub  will finalize the details closer to the date.


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Apr 2009)

Ooh, looks like I can make it out now.


----------



## deedster (7 Apr 2009)

Definitely going to be there!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2009)

I'm I still allowed to attend, now that I've been outed as.....as.....a COMMUNIST!!
 :'(




And here I thought Joe was long dead   :rofl:


----------



## Lil_T (7 Apr 2009)

Oh JM, your communist status doesn't bother me.   As long as you don't drink American "beer" you're good with me.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> American "beer"


Wow, there's two words that don't belong together! No, I prefer a dark ale -- a Dragon's Breath Real Ale, or if in Alberta, Big Rock Traditional Ale. 

Now Budweiser, or Coors Light,......I _might_ use to top up the Jeep's radiator -- but I'd apologize and give her a good wash & wax afterwards


----------



## Lil_T (7 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Wow, there's two words that don't belong together!* No, I prefer a dark ale -- a Dragon's Breath Real Ale, or if in Alberta, Big Rock Traditional Ale.
> 
> Now Budweiser, or Coors Light,......I _might_ use to top up the Jeep's radiator -- but I'd apologize and give her a good wash & wax afterwards



could not agree more.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow, there's two words that don't belong together! No, I prefer a dark ale -- a Dragon's Breath Real Ale, or if in Alberta, Big Rock Traditional Ale.
> 
> Now Budweiser, or Coors Light,......I _might_ use to top up the Jeep's radiator -- but I'd apologize and give her a good wash & wax afterwards



Well, I think you're in luck.  Apparently, The Pump has 16 beers on tap.  Ought to be able to find something to even satisfy you!


----------



## Lil_T (8 Apr 2009)

I'm just looking forward to the Bailey's dark chocolate cheesecake.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm just looking forward to the Bailey's dark chocolate cheesecake.  ;D



I make an awesome Tequila Cherry Cheescake.


----------



## Lil_T (8 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I make an awesome Tequila Cherry Cheescake.


oh yum!


----------



## brihard (8 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow, there's two words that don't belong together! No, I prefer a dark ale -- a Dragon's Breath Real Ale, or if in Alberta, Big Rock Traditional Ale.
> 
> Now Budweiser, or Coors Light,......I _might_ use to top up the Jeep's radiator -- but I'd apologize and give her a good wash & wax afterwards



I prefer the Dragon's Breath Pale Ale, myself. But the Brew Pub really is a nice place to drink.  ;D


----------



## tango22a (29 Apr 2009)

Dammit, broke my AVGP, so will be unable to attend.

Regrets,

tango22a


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2009)

That's too bad, tango22a.

So how many people are we looking at here?

I'm all set to go.  Even found my coin yesterday.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's too bad, tango22a.
> 
> So how many people are we looking at here?
> 
> I'm all set to go.  Even found my coin yesterday.   ;D



Damn. Need to dig out my coins ... see you there!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn. Need to dig out my coins ... see you there!  ;D



You're coming?  Awesome!!!!


----------



## tango22a (29 Apr 2009)

Dammit, I really wanted to be there, but all my ready cash just got up and went. I expect to have to spend $600 to fix my Automobile.Volvo, Gas Powered. It doesn't happen often, but when it does it costs!
If an M&G happens later near Moronto or London, I'll try to make that one.

Sadly,

tango22a


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Dammit, I really wanted to be there, but all my ready cash just got up and went. I expect to have to spend $600 to fix my Automobile.Volvo, Gas Powered. It doesn't happen often, but when it does it costs!
> If an M&G happens later near Moronto or London, I'll try to make that one.
> 
> Sadly,
> ...



I'm posted to Borden ... I'm having images of myself in Toronto a minimum of monthly.  >


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm posted to Borden ... I'm having images of myself in Toronto a minimum of monthly.  >



Keep in mind that Kingston is not too far away, either.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that Kingston is not too far away, either.



Heck of a Cab Fare at the end of the evening.    >


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Heck of a Cab Fare at the end of the evening.    >



Nah, she can stay at my place!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Nah, she can stay at my place!


Gutsy move


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Gutsy move



Well, I _could_ send her to your place!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2009)

Hmm...so _that's_ what a combination of fear and anticipation feels like....  >


I was only thinking "gutsy move" if 'red-head from Borden' behaved like 'brunette from Trenton'    :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hmm...so _that's_ what a combination of fear and anticipation feels like....  >
> 
> I was only thinking "gutsy move" if 'red-head from Borden' behaved like 'brunette from Trenton'    :cheers:



Oh stick with that story. 

You both already know how well-behaved I am in public. Now - do you remember which side to save my seat on?

If not, that'll be what causes the scrap and the wrassling to occur.


----------



## Lil_T (30 Apr 2009)

oh this is going to be entertaining...  ;D

I'll be dragging hubby along too, he deserves a night out.


----------



## tango22a (6 May 2009)

Friends:

AVGP will be fixed by tomorrow... I've been promised that it won't be more than $800 so I still may be able to make it.

Will give it a try!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Lil_T (7 May 2009)

Oh good to hear!

So how many people do we have so far?  Going by the poll - it's about 14-ish.


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2009)

Well, with a 2500 buckaroo repair bill to pay for my bionic car tomorrow ...

Odds are - I just may not make it now.

Blame Chrysler (<--- my 1st & LAST Chrysler BTW - or, actually, my LAST North American).


----------



## kratz (7 May 2009)

We are thinking of making a weekend out of a trip to Ottawa. Depending where you are coming from you could car pool with us from Borden.


----------



## Lil_T (7 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, with a 2500 buckaroo repair bill to pay for my bionic car tomorrow ...
> 
> Odds are - I just may not make it now.
> 
> Blame Chrysler (<--- my 1st & LAST Chrysler BTW - or, actually, my LAST North American).




BOOOOO  stupid Chrysler.


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> We are thinking of making a weekend out of a trip to Ottawa. Depending where you are coming from you could car pool with us from Borden.



I won't be arriving in Borden until 22 July. Leaving NB the 20th.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, with a 2500 buckaroo repair bill to pay for my bionic car tomorrow ...
> 
> Odds are - I just may not make it now.



 :'(


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> > Odds are - I just may not make it now.
> 
> 
> 
> :'(


Tell me about it    :crybaby:


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Tell me about it    :crybaby:



Don't tell me you're not going to be there either!!!  :-\


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2009)

Oh, I'll be there....since I have to be in Ottawa anyway.

I'm merely expressing grief at Vern's absence. I mean,_ now _ who's going to dance on the tables?   >


----------



## Loachman (8 May 2009)

Now that the oil wrestling is cancelled, there's not much sense in me showing up, either...


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm merely expressing grief at Vern's absence. I mean,_ now _ who's going to dance on the tables?   >



Hang on there a minute big fella ... IIRC (& I do!), you're quite capable of dancing on them tables without me being on them at the same time.


----------



## leroi (8 May 2009)

If you'll have a civvy, I still plan on attending.

I"m ashamed to say, I've travelled all over Europe and Canada and parts of the USA but I've never been to Ottawa.


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hang on there a minute big fella ... IIRC (& I do!), you're quite capable of dancing on them tables without me being on them at the same time.



Shocked, I say....shocked and distressed madam, at such aspersions cast upon my fair name.









			
				leroi said:
			
		

> If you'll have a civvy, I still plan on attending.


Do you dance on tables when drinking? >


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Shocked, I say....shocked and distressed madam, at such aspersions cast upon my fair name.


----------



## leroi (8 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Shocked, I say....shocked and distressed madam, at such aspersions cast upon my fair name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Journeyman, I'm not talented enough to be able to do both at the same time without making a mess! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> No Journeyman, I'm not talented enough to be able to do both at the same time without making a mess! ;D



I'm sure JM would hold your drink for you...... >


----------



## leroi (8 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm sure JM would hold your drink for you...... >



Moe I promise you this, if you get up and dance on the table, I will too ... >

JM can hold the drinks!


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2009)

Me thinks, with that --- attendance will be increasing.

Better switch out the booking to the Corel center right quick.

Maybe I'll crawl there ...


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2009)




----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Moe I promise you this, if you get up and dance on the table, I will too ... >
> 
> JM can hold the drinks!



Doesn't that run the risk of getting kicked out of the pub?  ???  
Guess there's a small possibility I could be convinced when we're just about ready to leave........


----------



## leroi (8 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Doesn't that run the risk of getting kicked out of the pub?  ???  *



That's a welcome possibility; it would hopefully prevent me us form making fools of ourselves--especially since "someone" is bound to have a camera and post pics to the forum the next day!

But you never know ... I've seen worse things happen in bars at closing time.


----------



## brihard (9 May 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately I'll be stuck in Meaford. Sorry folks.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Yeah, unfortunately I'll be stuck in Meaford. Sorry folks.



Too bad, Bri.  Would have been good to see you again.


----------



## brihard (10 May 2009)

Agreed. Maybe we can get another one going during the year- during Christmas stand-down perhaps?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Agreed. Maybe we can get another one going during the year- during Christmas stand-down perhaps?



Should actually be home by then, with butt-loads of leave


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2009)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Should actually be home by then, with butt-loads of leave



OK for the subsequent investigation, note that immediately upon hearing of your attendance I have stated:
"Stop! Bad idea! Nothing good can come of this!"  :'(  <-- effect; for the inevitable lawyers


 :cheers:

;D


----------



## brihard (11 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK for the subsequent investigation, note that immediately upon hearing of your attendance I have stated:
> "Stop! Bad idea! Nothing good can come of this!"  :'(  <-- effect; for the inevitable lawyers
> 
> 
> ...




...And for every guy like you, there's someone like me saying 'Do it, dude, it'll be awesome!'


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2009)

Oh hell, I'll be right in there with him.....I just posted that statement for the when the judge inevitably asks, "what were you possibly thinking?"

Defence Exhibit #1, your Honour, "JM _says_ bad plan"


----------



## Old Sweat (11 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh hell, I'll be right in there with him.....I just posted that statement for the when the judge inevitably asks, "what were you possibly thinking?"
> 
> Defence Exhibit #1, your Honour, "JM _says_ bad plan"



At which point the judge says, "Actions speak louder than words, especially in your case lap dancing with two strippers, a midget and an overly excited German Shepherd. Ninety days."


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK for the subsequent investigation, note that immediately upon hearing of your attendance I have stated:
> "Stop! Bad idea! Nothing good can come of this!"  :'(  <-- effect; for the inevitable lawyers
> 
> :cheers:
> ...



If you read his post closely, you'll see he was commenting about a get together during the Christmas leave period and not the M&G on 23 May.


----------



## Journeyman (11 May 2009)

:-[

uh......Good, dammit! Nobody wants that Sigs Pig there anyway!   




oops


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :-[
> 
> uh......Good, dammit! Nobody wants that Sigs Pig there anyway!
> 
> ...



Yeah, nice recovery......NOT!  ;D


----------



## Pea (11 May 2009)

That Sig Pig is busy on a dream vacay in France right now anyway.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 May 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> That Sig Pig is busy on a dream vacay in France right now anyway.



Oui!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 May 2009)

Wish I was able to drop in for a beer or two but unfortunately I'm camping this weekend. I'm sure I'll be missing a good time, but at least I'll get to read about it in the papers Monday morning...

enjoy!


----------



## Lil_T (21 May 2009)

I'm looking forward to it - will definitely remember to bring the camera too.  

Next time perhaps Mike!


----------



## Journeyman (21 May 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it - will definitely remember to bring the camera too.



Yikes! 

I'm a little gun-shy. You see, I was in this Regiment once...and people brought cameras.....


----------



## Shec (21 May 2009)

Sat. 23 May  around 1900 @ Lieutenant's Pump.  No promises but I'll try to drop by, say hi, and have a couple.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> I'm a little gun-shy.



Uh, yeah, just wear your chaps so I can get a good shot!  >


----------



## Journeyman (21 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Uh, yeah, just wear your chaps so I can get a good shot!  >


Actually, I'm spending the afternoon riding with some other folks -- my arrival time at the M&G depends on what time the ride finishes; if I'm running late, I may be in chaps  8)


----------



## Lil_T (21 May 2009)

haha looks like Sunday is going to be my recovery day.  I'm going out with the girlies tomorrow night and then Saturday.  hoo boy.   :blotto:


----------



## Pea (21 May 2009)

Hoping to make it by tomorrow Saturday. Just depends on the other-half's work schedule at this point.  :

*Edit - had the wrong day. Whoops.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Hoping to make it by tomorrow. Just depends on the other-half's work schedule at this point.  :



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Journeyman (21 May 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Hoping to make it by tomorrow. Just depends on the other-half's work schedule at this point.  :


Kel, if he _really_ loved you he'd say, "you go on without me."  :nod:  

>


----------



## Pea (21 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Kel, if he _really_ loved you he'd say, "you go on without me."  :nod:
> 
> >



He already has... but I really don't know my way around Ottawa at all! I can get to Ikea, and the Bayshore mall & that's about it for my experience.  ;D


----------



## derael (21 May 2009)

I just moved to the area a few weeks ago, so I will definitely try to be there!


----------



## Poppa (22 May 2009)

If I'm not face down in a ditch.....which really isn't out of the realm of possibilities for thise who know me...I'll try and make it. The Pump being my regular and all.


----------



## deedster (22 May 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> if I'm running late, I may be in chaps  8)


be still my beating heart  
Will definitely be there with PMM & R2 in tow
D2


----------



## Lil_T (23 May 2009)

alrighty guys and gals... 

reservation is confirmed 1830 under "Tanya"

see you all there!!


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2009)

Excellent!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 May 2009)

I should be there. I'm the old guy. I'm also deaf so I'm not being (intentionally) rude when I ignore you.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm the old guy.



You might have to be more specific than that.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 May 2009)

He looks like Santa Claus on a combination of crack and the South Beach diet.

Unfortunately I can't make it. so you won't have two ugly old guys to diss. Bob will fill in adminrably.


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You might have to be more specific than that.




Since Old Sweat isn't coming I will be easily recognized as the *really old* guy. Bob/JM is just a youngster; his hair isn't even all grey yet.


----------



## Pea (23 May 2009)

Sorry guys, wasn't able to make it happen. Work got in the way, as well as the kennel was too full to take our pup for the night. Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Lil_T (24 May 2009)

we missed you Pea!!  next time for sure!

Also, had an awesome time at the M&G - so did the hubby ;D  it was wonderful to meet everyone and finally put some faces to the names.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2009)

And pictures!!!!!

Lil_T and hubby






Eric_911 and D 9er Squared





E.R. Campbell and Lil_T





JM ends up with all the ladies......





The "other" Bob (self-portrait)





and here's the rest.


----------



## Lil_T (24 May 2009)

awesome!! Thanks Moe!! ;D


----------



## Eric_911 (24 May 2009)

Nice pics Moe! It was a good time. I can now say I've met some of the throublemakers


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2009)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> I can now say I've met some of the throublemakers



You included!


----------



## deedster (24 May 2009)

Great pix Moe!
Had a fantastic time, but then again that always happens when said "troublemakers" are in attendance  :nod:
It's always nice to put faces & real personalities to the dot ca handles.
Thanks again for the hospitality...R2 made it home unscathed, thank goodness for hangovers.
Will post my pix as soon as the Tylenol kicks in.


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2009)

What a fine looking group of people! Glad to see your husband is home safe and sound, Lil-T.
Who is going to organize a M and G for Toronto?


----------



## Lil_T (24 May 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> What a fine looking group of people! Glad to see your husband is home safe and sound, Lil-T.
> Who is going to organize a M and G for Toronto?



It was a great time, and I'm glad to finally have him home too Mike.  I'm out on the T.O one though I'm afraid unless it happens while I'm on my 3s (if I ever get there LOL)


----------



## tango22a (26 May 2009)

Hey Y'all:

Great party... happy to put faces to people on this site. I had to leave early to catch a ride back to son's house (2200hrs). Hope a good time was had by all after I decamped.

Only drawback was some flamer from Gatineau dressed in a sequinned cowboy hat, a lady's smock (over blue jeans) and a big grin tried to hustle me while I waited on the curb for my ride! Why do I always seem to attract the Liiiiiive ones?

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.: Quite a shock for an old stick-in-the-mud like me!!

 P.P.S.: My super son tells me that it is quite common along Elgin St. and that I should go down there some weekend when the Universities are in session...Good Lord!!


----------



## Lil_T (27 May 2009)

Oh my - hahaha missed that fella completely thank god.  Wow!


----------



## tango22a (27 May 2009)

Lil_T:

I figured that I should go back inside and get your hubby to straighten out the flamer but fortunately my ride arrived and I pulled a quick getaway. My super son near crapped himself when I told him what had happened, Maybe I should have gone back in and told Journeyman that somebody was fooling with his Bike out in front. That would have probably solved the problem!

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.: I think that I may have to hire some Force Protection people when I ever venture down on Elgin St. again (j/k)


----------



## Lil_T (27 May 2009)

Oh dear!  ha, yeah I can imagine JM fixing to kill someone if his bike had been touched.

As for Elgin St, I prefer to sit back and laugh at the sights.  Some weird folks out there for sure.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2009)

tango22a,

It must have been your ARMY shirt and your hat!  :nod:


----------



## tango22a (27 May 2009)

Thanks a lot Moe,  I hadn't planned on wearing that shirt, and I had planned to leave the hat in my son's car, but the marathon spoiled all my plans. When I grabbed the shirt as I headed out the door, thinking it was my army.ca shirt, and jumped into the car, it was too late to go back. At least I remembered my milnet.ca coin.

It was very nice to meet some of the other inmates on this site.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ruckmarch (26 Aug 2009)

Nice pix Moe, looks like everyone had a wicked time  

Splendid


----------

